# I lost my dick forever?



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

I used 200 mg Deca and 300 mg Testosterone Enanthate and stoped cycle after one shot.And my dick is sleeping for 2.5 months libido crashed.I need PCT i know.What can i do? It is too late for HCG? my balls and cumshot is ok like old times.But dick is steal weak.Someone help me plse


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2010)

you should go to a turkish bath house, one of the hairy attendants there will help you out


----------



## Getfit75 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fix-a-flat


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

turkish bath rox but i need my dick man my gf hates me now.Can i turn to normal? I had a hormone panel and everything was good what the hell? my dick is still weak.Can anyone help me about PCT?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 26, 2010)

How old are you dude? I never heard of anyone getting sides from a single injection... maybe you're just impotent?
How can you need a post cycle treatment when you never even did a cycle?!?
Try some viagra or cialis or better yet, go see your doctor.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

im 23 years old.no im not impotent.My dick was so strong everytime.i was making 5-6 sex per day without any problem.After this injection.I lost my sex drive.I will go to my univercity's doctor tomorrow.Deca really sux man believe me


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 26, 2010)

Placebo effect. It's one injection..


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

How can i turn to normal? do you know anything about if it is placebo? Viagra may help me?


----------



## FMJ (Apr 26, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> How can i turn to normal? do you know anything about if it is placebo? Viagra may help me?


 
Just go see your doctor before you do anything else.
Use this as a learning experience. You obviously didn't know what you were doing. You had no ancillaries or PCT prepared in the event something went wrong. Instead you wait 2 and a half months later to ask for help. 
Go see your doctor and don't bullshit him. Tell him exactly what you did, and let him decide the best actions going forward.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

I will go tomorrow.I hope everything is ok


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

go use hcg and clomids.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

after 2.5 months PCT may effect? anyway i will go to doctor but i must know.Cuz this shit fucked my brain.


----------



## Testonut (Apr 26, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> after 2.5 months PCT may effect? anyway i will go to doctor but i must know.Cuz this shit fucked my brain.



And there is your answer.

It's not the steroids that caused this - but your brain!

The mind is a funny thing


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2010)

After one shot, something is going on in your mind I'd say - especially if your hormone panel is truly OK.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 26, 2010)

Someone got this shit with deca after all hormones are ok.Your brain closing your sex things after limpdick.I will look tomorrow i hope everything is ok and sex therapy may save me.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 26, 2010)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Apr 26, 2010)

troll


----------



## mrzorro84 (Apr 26, 2010)

that sucks man i wouldnt like that to happen to me.


----------



## pimprn (Apr 26, 2010)

mabye your just bored of your girl? try watching porn or something hah


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2010)

Deca can cause 100% shutdown with a very low dose. 100mg was proven to completely shut down males in a clinical trial.


50mg Clomid daily for 30 days with 0.5mg arimidex.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Mudge said:


> After one shot, something is going on in your mind I'd say - especially if your hormone panel is truly OK.


 
I AGREE WITH U MUDGE TOTALLY, nice post


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 26, 2010)

Tell your girl friend it's her fault because  she gained 5 lbs and cut her hair like your mother.


----------



## bigrene (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah decas not for me having weaker erections and when relaxed dick feels more flacid best word to describe is rubbery.I was running tren for like six weeks with test and all was great extremely horny superwood etc. switched to deca now 2.5 weeks and having problems mentioned above>im switching back to tren after this week.Everybody talks about tren side effects but deca for me is much worse never again not for me.The tren was 100mg per ml and the deca 250mg per ml so i was trying to get more mgs for the buck bein that I pay the same for both.Will spend the  extra money next time and get the extra tren.SAY NO TO DECA speaking for myself!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tren can cause limp dick to just like the deca. Just something to be aware of. It can usually be controlled pretty easy with dosage adjustments or adding cialis  to the mix.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2010)

the Capt's getting plenty good wood off deca


----------



## Dusters (Apr 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Deca can cause 100% shutdown with a very low dose. 100mg was proven to completely shut down males in a clinical trial.
> 
> 
> 50mg Clomid daily for 30 days with 0.5mg arimidex.


 
What's the point of the arimidex?  His estrogen is probably low to begin with.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 27, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> I used 200 mg Deca and 300 mg Testosterone Enanthate and stoped cycle after one shot.And my dick is sleeping for 2.5 months libido crashed.I need PCT i know.What can i do? It is too late for HCG? my balls and cumshot is ok like old times.But dick is steal weak.Someone help me plse


 
Why the hell did you just take one shot?  Why didn't you continue the cycle?  If you know you need PCT, why didn't you have it on hand?  Just curious...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2010)

Dusters said:


> What's the point of the arimidex? His estrogen is probably low to begin with.


 Clomid raises Estrogen very high.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 27, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Clomid raises Estrogen very high.


 
What will this do?  Clomid will help libido, and protect against gyno, right?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm lol' ing to this thread.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 28, 2010)

FSH:2.33 mIU/mL ,in male;1.5-12.4 mIU/mL
LH:2.69 mIU/mL ,in male;1.7-8.6
ESTRADIOL(E2):30.09 pg/mL ,in male;7.63-42.6 pg/mL
PROLAKTİN:6.14 ng/ml ,in male;4.04-15.2
TOTAL TESTESTERON:447.2 ng/dl,in male;270-1730    
PROGESTERON:0.717 ng/ml, in male;0,27-0,90

what do you think about my hormone panel? I think testo is low and E2 is so high wtf? am i sure?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> FSH:2.33 mIU/mL ,in male;1.5-12.4 mIU/mL
> LH:2.69 mIU/mL ,in male;1.7-8.6
> ESTRADIOL(E2):30.09 pg/mL ,in male;7.63-42.6 pg/mL
> PROLAKTİN:6.14 ng/ml ,in male;4.04-15.2
> ...


 

Not too bad but your age is important when reading these values.

How old are you?


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 28, 2010)

im 23 years old.I think about E2,E2 is higher and testo is lower.still deca-dick


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> im 23 years old.I think about E2,E2 is higher and testo is lower.still deca-dick


 
Did you get free T tested?


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 28, 2010)

Didnt get.I will go to doctor tomorrow again.I didnt PCT for one shot Deca.But this low hormonepanel shows my shut down with one shot.Deca is terrible.
 Clomid 50mg may help?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> Didnt get.I will go to doctor tomorrow again.I didnt PCT for one shot Deca.But this low hormonepanel shows my shut down with one shot.Deca is terrible.
> Clomid 50mg may help?


 Naw, you are fine.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 28, 2010)

But my dick still not working.No morning erections,no night erections,sometimes having %80 hard with my GF sex only.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dosent look hormonal bro I think theres something psychological you need to adress


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 28, 2010)

You may want to try Cialis. 20mg eod.


----------



## Dusters (Apr 28, 2010)

HyMxr said:


> Didnt get.I will go to doctor tomorrow again.I didnt PCT for one shot Deca.But this low hormonepanel shows my shut down with one shot.Deca is terrible.
> Clomid 50mg may help?


 
Just curious...What the point again for that one shot of deca?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Clomid raises Estrogen very high.


 yes I know that

What about the adex, thats what he was refering to. I won't to here this.


----------



## HyMxr (Apr 29, 2010)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nandrolone somethings about Deca.DHT is important about sexual things too.I will show this to my doctor


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 29, 2010)

weldingman said:


> yes I know that
> 
> What about the adex, thats what he was refering to. I won't to here this.


 Adex is to keep Clomid's rise in estro in check thats why both can be used together.


----------



## vincentv (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello, did you recover yet?


----------



## njc (Oct 16, 2012)

vincentv said:


> Hello, did you recover yet?



Negged


----------



## vincentv (Oct 16, 2012)

negged?


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2012)

R.i.p OP's penis


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2012)

This is why I will NEVER take deca I hear about sea dick all the time, and in future make sure u got ur serms a.i's ext full pct to hand George u start to stop shit like this happening... Good luck and go but some Viagra haha


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2012)

I heard his dick once again gets hard when he sees a goat.


----------



## The Bicep (Oct 17, 2012)

I woke up this morning with a bad hangover
    And my penis was missing again.
    This happens all the time.
    It's detachable.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

^^negged


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2012)

listen to heavy irom dudes a vet


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> R.i.p OP's penis


----------



## blergs. (Oct 17, 2012)

HyMxr said:


> I used 200 mg Deca and 300 mg Testosterone Enanthate and stoped cycle after one shot.And my dick is sleeping for 2.5 months libido crashed.I need PCT i know.What can i do? It is too late for HCG? my balls and cumshot is ok like old times.But dick is steal weak.Someone help me plse



even without PCt, over time you would recover. also only one shot? its in your head, + maybe a bit of shut down.
DONT TOUCH ANYTHING ANYMORE untill you know what you are doing.
and that wont be any time soon.

good luck

get CIA or LiquidV for boners, its nice on PCT, but in your condition it may help you also.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You may want to try Cialis. 20mg eod.



good advice!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 17, 2012)

Go to the Dr/Endocrinologist and check your pituitary function LSH/FSH. The pituitary could be dysfunctional?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 17, 2012)

Cialis 20mg every other day, you may still need time to recover fully but I wouldn't really bother with pct this late and with fairly normal test levels. Maybe some clomid for a few weeks. Deca can shut you down with one injection though, thats been proven. Take cialis and wait it out IMO brother


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 17, 2012)

I would take some Caber and use Cialis as said.


----------



## njc (Oct 17, 2012)

vincentv said:


> negged?



This thread is 2 and a half years old


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Cialis 20mg every other day, you may still need time to recover fully but I wouldn't really bother with pct this late and with fairly normal test levels. Maybe some clomid for a few weeks. Deca can shut you down with one injection though, thats been proven. Take cialis and wait it out IMO brother




Scammer?


----------



## The Bicep (Oct 17, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^^negged


The post was from a stupid song for a stupid thread. Your twink ass was probably swimming in your old mans balls when it came out.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Says the fag that tried to neg me and didn't do shit.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Where is Digitalash aka Scammer?


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Lmao on the hunt I see


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> Where is Digitalash aka Scammer?



Sandy is to digital as GFR is to bigbenj


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Dun dun dunnnnnn


----------



## Imosted (Oct 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> you should go to a turkish bath house, one of the hairy attendants there will help you out



Lol


----------



## vincentv (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry I bumped this old thread but I am not allowed to send messsages. Can someone send a message to the OP for me?

I took finasteride for 5 weeks and now I am in the situation the OP is in. I stopped it 4 years ago. Some guys just take one or two tablet of finasteride and get into big trouble so I do not doubt this story. As for the guy being shut down. I don't think so. It looks like his test : estrogen ratio is screwed up. His est would be low too if he was shut down.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

viagra


----------



## vincentv (Oct 22, 2012)

No its an issue with libido, and other issues. Viagra will make it hard but I still feel no need to put it in anything.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sometimes getting hard is enough to make you want to use it... but still, not a permanent fix.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 23, 2012)

PM azza if you want your penises back


----------

